# 'Assassin's Creed' movie release date set for 2016!!



## Flash (Jan 10, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/Vo6zTVD.png

The movie adaptation of the popular video game "Assassin's Creed" finally has an official release date. 20th Century Fox announced that the "Assassin's Creed" film, starring critically-acclaimed actor Michael Fassbender, will be out in cinemas on* Dec. 21. 2016. *

Fassbender will not only be back, he will also be one of the producers of the film together with Conor McCaughan. The actor said that he was ecstatic when he found out that he will be given the opportunity of working on the film. 



			
				Fassbender said:
			
		

> "When I met up with the guys from Ubisoft and they started to explain this whole world and the idea of DNA memory – you know, I think it's a very feasible scientific theory. I just thought, 'This is so rich,' and about the possibility of it being this cinematic experience. So I'm really excited about it, and we're working very hard to make sure that we've got the best and most exciting, original package,"




*He will allegedly portray the role of Desmond Miles, the game's protagonist.* No other cast member has been confirmed so far, but the studio announced that Fassbender's "Macbeth" director Justin Kurzel will be directing him again in this movie. 

Read more: 'Assassin's Creed' movie release date set for 2016 | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, I don't play Assassin's Creed but I love movies based on games. And have seen gameplay of the Creed.

I would be waiting for a trailer!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2015)

plenty of new video game movies coming up including Blizzard's Warcraft :S


----------



## seamon (Jan 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, I don't play Assassin's Creed but I love movies based on games. And have seen gameplay of the Creed.
> 
> I would be waiting for a trailer!



You haven't played Assassin's Creed!!!!!  

GO. PLAY. IT. NAO.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2015)

Vyom doesnt play games other than some racing games..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Vyom doesnt play games other than some racing games..



Racing games, Indie games, some flash based online multiplayer games, but yea.. a lot Racing games. 

I might try UrT for a while since we have a new low ping gaming server.


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2015)

It's a pretty new concept for a movie.
Hope they didn't change the key elements, for anyone's sake..

Since it's gonna be like Origins, do you think it will start with Altair or pretty new hero?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2015)

i hope they don't f***k this up...they just need to follow the game story and the cinematic presentation


----------



## $hadow (Jan 11, 2015)

Well I hope this might answer a few question regarding the game. 
But look at us just started 2015 and we are cheering for 2016 dec for a movie.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Racing games, Indie games, some flash based online multiplayer games, but yea.. a lot Racing games.
> 
> I might try UrT for a while since we have a *new low ping gaming server*.



Mani??

I want to play UrT too..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Mani??
> I want to play UrT too..



No, this server:
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/79745-urban-terror-fun-over-realism-204.html#post2193422

Hosted in Singapore it provides a low (~60ms) ping!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh..  i thought Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope they don't **** up the movie too much and recreate the atmosphere that the first Assassin's Creed created.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2015)

^I dont know mon, the Prince of Persia film was pretty mediocre.. they completely removed the main storyline part about the sands of time, the Dahaka, Kaileena etc etc
Im sure they will nerf the story line for non gamers to watch and enjoy


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I dont know mon, the Prince of Persia film was pretty mediocre.. they completely removed the main storyline part about the sands of time, the Dahaka, Kaileena etc etc
> Im sure they will nerf the story line for non gamers to watch and enjoy



Amen. 

This is a movie, not a game. The target audience are not gamers but regular plebs who don't have the patience for a history lecture or the characters backgrounds. I don't really have much expectations from this either but I hope Michael Fassbender delivers his best.


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I dont know mon, the Prince of Persia film was pretty mediocre.. they completely removed the main storyline part about the sands of time, the Dahaka, Kaileena etc etc
> Im sure they will nerf the story line for non gamers to watch and enjoy



Btw, Dahaka/Kaileena is the perp of PoP:Warrior within, not Sands of Time. The girl in SoT is Farah, the daughter of Maharajah. 
The main blunder they did in SoT movie, is they tried to pour all the elements from different PoP games into a single movie. For Ex:
1) Dastan riding in a horse with Red turban is a homage to PoP (2008) intro scene. 
2) Dastan using the dagger for the first time unleashing its power, thereby transforming his body with Sand is from PoP:The Two Thrones movie.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2015)

^that is true, its been a long time since i saw that.. It would have been good if they had made a direct adaptation of Sands of Time


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^that is true, its been a long time since i saw that.. It would have been good if they had made a direct adaptation of Sands of Time



When I heard that the Prince Of Persia movie was coming out, I expected exactly this. But they screwed it up a bit too much. They also made it somewhat humorous, but then again, it was a Disney production.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2015)

Assassin's creed official movie poster got released. 
Hope they won't screw AC movie like PoP movie. 

*static.srcdn.com/slir/w640-h767-q90-c640:767/wp-content/uploads/Assassins-Creed-movie-poster.jpg

First ‘Assassin’s Creed’ Movie Teaser Poster Takes Flight


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=sZOby9yQAOM[/YOUTUBE]

take a look at this mons


----------



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2015)

New Magneto becomes our New Assassin .!


----------



## adilroshan555 (Aug 3, 2015)

Personally, I don't like the choice for the main actor... Of course, I can't wait to see it!
This game series has millions of fans around the world, I hope they won't disappoint us with this movie.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2015)

adilroshan555 said:


> Personally, I don't like the choice for the main actor... Of course, I can't wait to see it!
> This game series has millions of fans around the world, I hope they won't disappoint us with this movie.


Lol.

They are not making the movie for the gamers, they are making it for everyone else. Therefore, expect it to be radically different from the game series.

This is, unfortunately, also the source of major suckage.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/6QYmK0k.jpg

Before hardcore Assassin's Creed gamers start scratching their heads (and filling up the comments) about how exactly Callum Lynch fits into the game world, we can tell you that Fassbender’s character was created specifically for the film. (The movie isn’t retelling any of the existing games, but rather introducing new characters into the same world.)

Lynch discovers he is a descendant of the secret Assassins society through unlocked genetic memories that allow him to relive the adventures of his ancestor, Aguilar, in 15th Century Spain. After gaining incredible knowledge and skills he’s poised to take on the oppressive Knights Templar in the present day.​

*www.yahoo.com/movies/assassins-creed-first-look-heres-michael-127715456582.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2015)

fassbender just looks badass


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2015)

"Leap of Faith" gonna send a chill in the spine, when he performs it in the movie.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2015)

adding to the story is a much better approach than redoing what the game's story was..
Me LIKEY, this movie will be faithful to the gamers as well as the casul audience


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

I am waiting for a sliding from top assassination.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2015)

Those engraved hidden blades look dope !


----------

